# Celtics Soccer Club / Was: We do have soccer forums



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=61

If you're interested.


----------



## BornACelt (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: We do have soccer forums*

Good show...

Please delete my earlier 'Im Off' thread.

You guys are great :banana:


----------



## cheguevara (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: We do have soccer forums*

do you mean that you cant talk about 2 things at once ?.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: We do have soccer forums*

soccer=football

yes, football.


----------



## BornACelt (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: We do have soccer forums*

Its full of english ****e..

Call yourselves Celtics??? my arse!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: We do have soccer forums*



BornACelt said:


> Its full of english ****e..
> 
> Call yourselves Celtics??? my arse!


If you guys want a soccer/celtics forum, we can do that.


----------



## Derrybhoy28 (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: We do have soccer forums*



DaBullz said:


> If you guys want a soccer/celtics forum, we can do that.


As long as huns aren;t allowed there filthy :clap:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: We do have soccer forums*

we're unbanning the handful who got banned.

If you want to talk about the celtics nba team, this is the right forum. If you want to talk soccer, the link is in the first post above.

Cheers


----------



## cheguevara (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: We do have soccer forums*



Gio305 said:


> soccer=football
> 
> yes, football.


why is it called football when the players hardly ever use the foot and the ball in play at the same time ?.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: We do have soccer forums*

im a Rangers fan


----------



## bostonbhoy (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: We do have soccer forums*



Gio305 said:


> im a Rangers fan


why?


----------



## BornACelt (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: We do have soccer forums*



DaBullz said:


> we're unbanning the handful who got banned.
> 
> If you want to talk about the celtics nba team, this is the right forum. If you want to talk soccer, the link is in the first post above.
> 
> Cheers



Mon the rebels!


----------



## dawgthief (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: We do have soccer forums*



Gio305 said:


> im a Rangers fan


one of these???


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: We do have soccer forums*



bostonbhoy said:


> why?


Because he read my remark to that effect in the admin's forum. He didn't get the full meaning, though, my grandfather was Domenick Gallacher, cousin to Patsy. Which is why your behaviour occasioned the remark. :bsmile:


----------



## Washingmachine (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: We do have soccer forums*



Gio305 said:


> im a Rangers fan


**** the huns....... :banana:

We appreciate our new Glasgow Celtics posters, but we must remind you that we do not allow masked cursing. Just type out the curse word and the censor will take care of it. Thanks kindly.

- *Premier*


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: We do have soccer forums*



ehmunro said:


> Because he read my remark to that effect in the admin's forum. He didn't get the full meaning, though, my grandfather was Domenick Gallacher, cousin to Patsy. Which is why your behaviour occasioned the remark. :bsmile:


trust me, i know what you are talking about.


----------



## dawgthief (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: We do have soccer forums*



ehmunro said:


> Because he read my remark to that effect in the admin's forum. He didn't get the full meaning, though, my grandfather was *Domenick Gallacher*, cousin to Patsy. Which is why your behaviour occasioned the remark. :bsmile:


the balding ref from the epl? :biggrin:


----------



## cheguevara (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: We do have soccer forums*



dawgthief said:


> one of these???


thats the people i was thinking about, the huns.


----------



## bostonbhoy (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: We do have soccer forums*



ehmunro said:


> Because he read my remark to that effect in the admin's forum. He didn't get the full meaning, though, my grandfather was Domenick Gallacher, cousin to Patsy. Which is why your behaviour occasioned the remark. :bsmile:


So because your grandas cousin wis called patsy gallacher n we wir callin telfer ****e, you told him to say he was a manky rangers fan? Great logic you've got mate :clap:


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: We do have soccer forums*

Not _that_ Domenick Gallacher, no. :laugh:


----------



## the goat (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: We do have soccer forums*

i think we signed the wrong telfair, maybe the guy we have is the basketball player


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: We do have soccer forums*

DaBullz and I are admins, we could setup a forum for *Glasgow Celtic* if you want.

-Petey


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: We do have soccer forums*



bostonbhoy said:


> So because your grandas cousin wis called patsy gallacher n we wir callin telfer ****e, you told him to say he was a manky rangers fan? Great logic you've got mate :clap:


My grandfather's cousin was _the_ Patsy Gallacher, Kevin is my third cousin, mate. My family are Celtic fans through and through. But this display was simply embarrassing.


----------



## Celticfan (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: We do have soccer forums*



ehmunro said:


> Because he read my remark to that effect in the admin's forum. He didn't get the full meaning, though, my grandfather was Domenick Gallacher, cousin to Patsy. Which is why your behaviour occasioned the remark. :bsmile:


Excellent pedigree mate, a class act Patsy :clap:


----------



## bostonbhoy (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: We do have soccer forums*



ehmunro said:


> My grandfather's cousin was _the_ Patsy Gallacher, Kevin is my third cousin, mate. My family are Celtic fans through and through. But this display was simply embarrassing.


Saying Telfer is balls was embarrassing? Have you seen Telfer? :biggrin: 

Twas only a laugh, easily tidied up, livened up your forum for a few minutes. :cheers:


----------



## BornACelt (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: We do have soccer forums*



ehmunro said:


> My grandfather's cousin was _the_ Patsy Gallacher, Kevin is my third cousin, mate. My family are Celtic fans through and through. But this display was simply embarrassing.



You are a relation of a good friend of mine. Kevin is her cousin.


----------



## the goat (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: We do have soccer forums*



ehmunro said:


> My grandfather's cousin was _the_ Patsy Gallacher, Kevin is my third cousin, mate. My family are Celtic fans through and through. But this display was simply embarrassing.



i went to school in clydebank with kevin


----------



## BornACelt (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: We do have soccer forums*

<embed src="http://filelodge.bolt.com/player/mp3.swf" flashvars="&config=http://filelodge.bolt.com/player/config-200x100-start.xml&file=http://www.filelodge.com/files/hdd5/117294/4%20leaf%20clover.mp3" allowScriptAccess="always" name="player" width="200" height="100" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer">
<br><a href="http://filelodge.bolt.com/">Image Hosting</a> | <a href="http://filelodge.bolt.com/">Video Hosting</a> | <a href="http://www.gamedip.com">Myspace Games</a>


----------



## ChrisTheTim (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: We do have soccer forums*



cheguevara said:


> do you mean that you cant talk about 2 things at once ?.




Hail Hail

Nice to be with ra Celts

With a four leaf clover on my chest...ah'm lovin it


----------



## BingoKeane (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: We do have soccer forums*

Ah..thanks Admin...The Hoops are here!

Boston Celtics and The Glasgow Celtic....comrades across the water!


----------



## ChrisTheTim (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: We do have soccer forums*



the goat said:


> i think we signed the wrong telfair, maybe the guy we have is the basketball player



LoL.

Telfair is no too bad ah think. Doin his best....which ain't all THAT good :banana:


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: We do have soccer forums*



bostonbhoy said:


> Saying Telfer is gash was embarrassing? Have you seen Telfer? :biggrin:
> 
> Twas only a laugh, easily tidied up, livened up your forum for a few minutes. :cheers:


While I appreciate that gash has two meanings, on this side of the Atlantic that other meaning raises hackles on women (and I sympathise with them in this regard, I'd be pissed too). And lads, as a favour, jack it in with the Irish music media files on the threads. Please, we're begging you.


----------



## StevoCFC (Oct 3, 2006)

as in gies a swatch o' yer :edit: pie?


----------



## bostonbhoy (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: We do have soccer forums*



ehmunro said:


> While I appreciate that gash has two meanings, on this side of the Atlantic that other meaning raises hackles on women (and I sympathise with them in this regard, I'd be pissed too). And lads, as a favour, jack it in with the Irish music media files on the threads. Please, we're begging you.


Sorry its just the only word that descibes Telfers awfulness, but that your forum doesn't ** out :biggrin:


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Like I said, I get it. But women don't necessarily appreciate the double meaning. In academic terms they'd refer to it as the language of oppression.


----------



## ChrisTheTim (Oct 3, 2006)

You'll have to excuse us Boston Celts....we're just daytrippers...we don't get out much...but when we do


it's party time :banana: 

Lovin the music
:clap:


----------



## doulsy (Oct 3, 2006)

time to be nice lhads, can ye post video's? iwas gonna post my fav boston celtics one


----------



## BingoKeane (Oct 3, 2006)

ehmunro said:


> Like I said, I get it. But women don't necessarily appreciate the double meaning. In academic terms they'd refer to it as the language of oppression.



That 'song' is OUR song....it's our teams song...it's not about Ireland.
Has the bigdonut gone. He was a great lad.


----------



## bostonbhoy (Oct 3, 2006)

ehmunro said:


> Like I said, I get it. But women don't necessarily appreciate the double meaning. In academic terms they'd refer to it as the language of oppression.


Nae bother, edited for your (and the burds) viewing pleasure :banana:


----------



## S_C (Oct 3, 2006)

:banana: :banana: :banana: 

Good on you admin, good bunch of septics

Hail Hail


----------



## Washingmachine (Oct 3, 2006)

Mon tae **** you Celtics bhoys its a wee bit of fun.......loosen up.
Hail Hail

Welcome. Please do not mask cursing. Just type the word out and let the censor do the rest.

- *Premier*


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: We do have soccer forums*



BornaCelt said:


> You are a relation of a good friend of mine. Kevin is her cousin.


Possibly, is she a Gallacher or a maternal cousin?



the goat said:


> i went to school in clydebank with kevin


I've never gone to a Gallacher family gathering that he's been at. Then I've only ever been to one. :biggrin:


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Damn, this is the weirdest thing I've ever seen here at basketballboards.net.

Anyways, :cheers: and start watching basketball!


----------



## the goat (Oct 3, 2006)

and why dont you start watching a succesful celtics team try cheer yourselves up :clap:


----------



## cheguevara (Oct 3, 2006)

shookem said:


> Damn, this is the weirdest thing I've ever seen here at basketballboards.net.
> 
> Anyways, :cheers: and start watching basketball!


 :cheers: and start watching celtic. :cheers:


----------



## BornACelt (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: We do have soccer forums*



ehmunro said:


> Possibly, is she a Gallacher or a maternal cousin



She's a Gallagher. Patsy is her Great Grandfather.


----------

